# Anyone else find the stock Defy clasp uncomfortable



## johnuf78

Does anyone else besides me find the clasp that comes with the Defy 21 not very comfortable. I find that it always tends to stick up as shown in my pics. This “forced” me to get a regular Zenith deployant that they use on their other models and get custom Camille Fournet straps which is actually way more comfortable especially with the rubber lining. I hate having a gap so that’s why I went custom to get the 23mm size.


----------



## TAG Fan

The old clasp on the Defy 21 was very uncomfortable, more so on the leather strap. Zenith have recently rejigged the clasp a little to make it more comfy and it is a significant improvement. I suspect your model has the older version


----------



## johnuf78

Any chance you have a picture? What’s the key place to look to tell if it’s the new or older version. I have a ceramic defy that I picked up 6 months ago that was new. And I didn’t notice anything different about that clasp from the Ti one in my pics. But I wasn’t paying super close attention either.


----------



## TAG Fan

I dont have a picture on me but can get you one in a few days. Not sure how you can detect it other than wearing the watch. I compared the clasp on the defy 21 boutique edition to the standard edition and noticed the difference. Emailed to zenith who confirmed the change.


----------



## natesen

Wow the original version looks like a poor design if it sticks up like that. For such a new watch to have the clasp redesigned already means they must have had a lot of complaints. That's a pretty bad misstep for what it supposed to be a flagship level model. That should have been caught in the design stages. 

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnuf78

I don’t know if it’s just me either but I also find Zenith Rubber straps to be not the most comfortable. They tend to be bulky especially around the clasp which adds unnecessary circumference to the watch making it harder to slide under a sleeve. Come to think of it, I had some Heuer 01 43mm skeleton models that had very uncomfortable rubber straps also. I wonder if if this is a LVMH thing. I wish Omega would incorporate a microajustment or just have a simple two position setup for the deployant clasp spring bar but I do find their rubber straps to be the most comfortable and they keep a fairly sleep profile around the clasp area.


----------



## natesen

I agree with you on the Zenith rubber straps. I had one and it made the watch flare out from the lugs and wore very bulky. It made the watch wear much larger than the size which didn't work on my small wrists. I have rubber Breitling straps that are extremely comfortable and probably have the best rubber clasp out there. Zenith I had to take the factory strap off and use something else.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnuf78

One of the things a lot of people don’t seem to measure is how thick the strap and clasp add to the overall thickness/circumference of the watch. Clasp and overly thick strap can add important extra mm to a watch and make it harder to fit under a cuff.


----------



## Ashhh

I'm with you. This was one of the things that actually put me off when trying it on at the AD. But damn, beautiful watch!!


----------



## johnuf78

I’m not too broken up about not getting the newest Defly clasp. LOL. I think no matter what I was going to change the strap and go with the regular deployant just because it’s lower profile and sits better on my wrist. For single fold deployants I sill Omega makes the most comfortable OEM one.


----------



## fskywalker

johnuf78 said:


> Does anyone else besides me find the clasp that comes with the Defy 21 not very comfortable. I find that it always tends to stick up as shown in my pics. This "forced" me to get a regular Zenith deployant that they use on their other models and get custom Camille Fournet straps which is actually way more comfortable especially with the rubber lining. I hate having a gap so that's why I went custom to get the 23mm size.


That does look bad!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watches.ist

I also have a Defy Classic Skeleton with alligator+rubber strap coupled with the following deployant clasp, which is unnecessarily long and hence uncomfortable on the wrist:










Today after coming across this thread, checked out Zenith website and as a previous poster has suggested - they have indeed changed the clap to the following (part no. 27.95.0018.930):










The newer clasp seems to be shorter in length and looks to have a better curvature. I wonder if Zenith will admit the flaw with their earlier clasp and offer to exchange the old clasp with the newer/improved version under warranty..

(PS - Images taken from the web and credit due to respective copyright owners)


----------



## jhgtr1981

watches.ist said:


> I also have a Defy Classic Skeleton with alligator+rubber strap coupled with the following deployant clasp, which is unnecessarily long and hence uncomfortable on the wrist


What size wrist do you have? I've noticed the Defy Classic Skeleton a fair amount recently, great looking watch - I have 6.25" wrist so wondering how I'd find the longer clasp. Are you planning on switching yours out for the newer one?


----------



## watches.ist

jhgtr1981 said:


> What size wrist do you have? I've noticed the Defy Classic Skeleton a fair amount recently, great looking watch - I have 6.25" wrist so wondering how I'd find the longer clasp. Are you planning on switching yours out for the newer one?


I also have 6.25 inch wrists and find the clasp to be uncomfortable. I may contact the AD and see what they can do about swapping the clasp to the newer version, but I'm not too hopeful of a positive outcome..


----------



## johnuf78

I would think the Defy would be a bit big for 6.25” wrist even with a shorter clasp. Then again it also matters the shape of your wrist.


----------



## bulldozer3

johnuf78 said:


> I would think the Defy would be a bit big for 6.25" wrist even with a shorter clasp. Then again it also matters the shape of your wrist.


I tried the defy classic on recently, if definitly wears smaller than you would think. Part of it is the lug to lug is very short.

Deciding between the defy, Omega AT, or a GP laureato ( if i can ever find one to try on in person).

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watches.ist

johnuf78 said:


> I would think the Defy would be a bit big for 6.25" wrist even with a shorter clasp. Then again it also matters the shape of your wrist.


The clasp and strap setup as sized for my wrist (notice how the clasp end is longer than the watch head):










Due to the long clasp and integrated strap, this is how it looks when worn in the normal position (unpleasant flare of the strap):










But, when I push the strap towards the bottom (at where it's attached to the lugs) I get a better fit, visually:










Irrespective of the strap position, the clasp digs into my wrist and leaves slightly painful marks:


----------



## fskywalker

watches.ist said:


> Irrespective of the strap position, the clasp digs into my wrist and leaves slightly painful marks:


Not good! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DesmoIsland

I have been wearing my White Ceramic with no issues. Very Comfy. I must have the updated clasp.


----------



## DesmoIsland

Try loosening it up one notch.


----------



## Andreas Ward

I purchased the Defy classic 3 weeks ago on the croc/rubber strap and the clasp digs into my wrist which leaves very painful marks and makes it quite unwearable. As you can probably guess, I found that my apparently new old stock watch has the pre-change clasp. Seeing others here had the same problem makes me hope one of you figured out a solution. I filled out a customer request form on the Zenith website where I registered the watch but I don't think I can expect a response since it's been more than a week now. The new zenith clasp shown in this thread is €590 which is outrageous but I can't seem to find a good replacement double deployant clasp that works on the croc strap. Anyone here who can offer some help?


----------



## Contaygious

Thanks for the this helpful thread. When I get a defy 21 I will be sure to get the new clasp on rubber! Crazy how omega has the best rubber straps for under 3k watches on joma!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JordanMW

Extremely uncomfortable! Just had Zenith replace mine under warranty, they have a new revision of the clasp. It was cutting into my wrist. The replacement is much better, no more sharp edges, has an extra pivot point, and it is now made of ceramic instead of coated titanium. I also had a problem with my size being between holes, it now fits like a glove!

















If anyone is interested in a new revision titanium clasp, Zenith sent me an extra. We can work something out.


----------



## Andreas Ward

Your zenith is a defy21 probably spetnaut? And how long did Zenith take to reply? They replied to my first e-mail after a few weeks but now it's back to radio silence...


----------



## JordanMW

Andreas Ward said:


> Your zenith is a defy21 probably spetnaut? And how long did Zenith take to reply? They replied to my first e-mail after a few weeks but now it's back to radio silence...


Yes it is a Defy 21. They responded pretty quick, had a part on order within a few days of first email.


----------



## Contaygious

Wow that's great, but I feel bad for those who don't know about the better one.


----------



## JordanMW

Contaygious said:


> Wow that's great, but I feel bad for those who don't know about the better one.


I agree. But....if you buy a watch of such value and there is the slightest of issues, logic would tell one to inquire.


----------



## dberg

Is there a Zenith pin hole buckle you can wear with the rubber strap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deved

Hey, I am interested in the clasp if still available - thanks!



Spetnaut said:


> Extremely uncomfortable! Just had Zenith replace mine under warranty, they have a new revision of the clasp. It was cutting into my wrist. The replacement is much better, no more sharp edges, has an extra pivot point, and it is now made of ceramic instead of coated titanium. I also had a problem with my size being between holes, it now fits like a glove!
> 
> View attachment 15408010
> View attachment 15408011
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested in a new revision titanium clasp, Zenith sent me an extra. We can work something out.
> 
> View attachment 15408033


dfdf


----------



## jamztio

Spetnaut said:


> If anyone is interested in a new revision titanium clasp, Zenith sent me an extra. We can work something out.
> 
> View attachment 15408033


@Spetnaut Is this still available? Do you know if it will fit the Defy 21 El Primero strap?


----------



## JordanMW

jamztio said:


> @Spetnaut Is this still available? Do you know if it will fit the Defy 21 El Primero strap?


It sold already


----------



## Tonyfxl

Spetnaut said:


> Extremely uncomfortable! Just had Zenith replace mine under warranty, they have a new revision of the clasp. It was cutting into my wrist. The replacement is much better, no more sharp edges, has an extra pivot point, and it is now made of ceramic instead of coated titanium. I also had a problem with my size being between holes, it now fits like a glove!
> 
> View attachment 15408010
> View attachment 15408011
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested in a new revision titanium clasp, Zenith sent me an extra. We can work something out.
> 
> View attachment 15408033


Is the new replacement clasp on the right?


----------



## Tiego

I think I may also have the older style clasp, it is painful!
Also, the leather has separated from the rubber and I have had to glue it back - shame this strap is not up to the same quality as the watch, which is great.


----------



## Contaygious

Tiego said:


> I think I may also have the older style clasp, it is painful!
> Also, the leather has separated from the rubber and I have had to glue it back - shame this strap is not up to the same quality as the watch, which is great.
> View attachment 16275265


Yeeesh


----------



## longle10

Its just big and extended too long. I got a custom strap made to fit it but still not very comfortable

Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodentman

I don't find the clasp uncomfortable at all. My Defy is new; maybe mine is the newest iteration of the clasp, I don't know....


----------



## DesmoIsland

johnuf78 said:


> Any chance you have a picture? What’s the key place to look to tell if it’s the new or older version. I have a ceramic defy that I picked up 6 months ago that was new. And I didn’t notice anything different about that clasp from the Ti one in my pics. But I wasn’t paying super close attention either.


The newest version is shorter.


----------



## DirtyVegas

Oh boy. Definitely going with the bracelet after seeing this. And I thought the clasp was bad on Big Bang Classic Fusion...


----------



## zen123

Just bought a brand new Defy Classic Ceramic Black from a grey dealer. After wearing it for a few days I'm having the same problem with the underside of the clasp digging into my wrist making it very uncomfortable. I'm not sure if I have the revised clasp or not but I've reached out to Zenith but not got any response yet.

In the meantime I swapped the two sides of the strap around and it is much more comfortable.









Sent from my SM-F926B using Tapatalk


----------



## TallWatch

If anyone is looking for the titanium 18mm folding clasp, i have one listed in the parts section.


----------



## tomee

I was searching to see if anyone had the same issue and looks like I'm not the only one.
I've emailed their service contact to see if there is an updated clasp


----------



## Erks

I’ve spoken with a service representative this week, I’ve been advised there is an updated clasp for the defy classic represented by the v2 in the clasps reference. 

Below is the information I’ve been provided. 










It’s been requested that my defy be sent in so I’ll be dropping my Defy to the AD this weekend. 

Will update in a few weeks with the outcome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

For what is worth, I don't know what version of the clasp I have on my classic bought 4months ago from an AD but....I was very worried about the clasp, never found it comfortable but realized that after wearing the strap loose enough for more that 2-4 minutes, I don't feel the lack of comfort anymore and just enjoy the watch. It is almost like only the first few minutes are bad. Not sure which clasp version it is though..hope this helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

